
Stevey's Blog Rants: Rhino on Rails (straight from the horse's mouth) - elq
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/06/rhino-on-rails.html
======
tx
Fine effort indeed. But do not forget, he had to do all that heavy lifting
just to fit into google's corporate policies. To me JavaScript makes very
little sense because I like RoR mostly for the _first_ 'R'.

Putting Ruby aside, I don't see much of "rapid" or "pragmatic" (most hyped
words) in Rails. I am coming from ASP.NET and I don't see "Rails" part as a
major step forward. The need to manually implement most of user
logins/accounts/sessions in Rails alone killed all the time savings I had
provided by ActiveRecord.

Frankly, I don't see why everybody is so hyper on MVC. I has been around for
ages, old&stinky; MFC in 1991 had doc/views but nobody calls MFC cool :-) Is
that because more and more of web development is done by people without CS
degrees who had never heard of MVC before?

~~~
russ
My son, let me ease your pain:

1) gem install login_generator

2) script/generate login

3) before_filter :login_required, :except => [:login, :signup]

4) session[ _key_ ] = _value_

------
kmt
And what would this NBE thing be? Next Big Environment? Next Big Emacs mode?
Next Big Effort? Any guesses?

~~~
staunch
Next Big Email...app? Is he going to one-up PB and crush Xobni? :-)

The lack of any big improvements to Gmail makes that seem like an actual
possibility.

~~~
kmt
I know! It would be the Next Big Editor! He is going to port Emacs to
JavaScript and have it work in a browser. Or rather it would be the browser.
Whatever. But mark my words, you heard it here for a first time: the Next Big
Editor is going to be programmed in JavaScript :)

~~~
staunch
Sorry to be a party pooper, but someone beat you to that expansion on his blog
comments. He later disabled comments though due to spam issues.

~~~
kmt
Oh, yeah? What a competition! But that's life, no big deal, and I was a bit
satirical anyway. :)

------
mattculbreth
Wow, what an effort. I'd like to think he could have taken one [Pylons |
TurboGears | Django] and reworked them into something closer than Rails, but
to each his own.

~~~
r7000
He seems to have preferred the 'momentum' and quality of the Rhino codebase
over Jython - although he admits Jython might have seemed like the right
choice at first glance. See the section about 3/5ths down.

~~~
tx
I'd argue that there are at least two other _MORE_ important factors: JS
(IMHO) is somewhat closer to Ruby, compared to Python. In fact I suspect that
his "secret 20% project" is Ruby to JS compiler (or vice versa)

Also, (most importantly) using the same language for server _AND_ client
development is big-big win. He's been dreaming of a universal "web platform"
which allows you to have real development process: pieces of you app here and
there, and you freely move them around, executing server or client side,
whatever works best for you at the moment. Because right now you have this
huge stack of things to keep bookeeping for: HTML/CSS/JS/Ruby/SQL, all sitting
in their own little files with their own little syntax. At least he got last 3
merged into one solid JS framework.

~~~
staunch
Next Big [Development] Environment? Okay, I'll stop.

